# MAC foundation turning orange on you? Read this!



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 4, 2006)

I was talking to my MAC MA Thursday and she was telling me that if you are cool or warm in foundation you should pick your powder in a neutral or oposite color (e.g. you need cool foundation then you would pick a neutral of a warm powder) She says that since their products are so pigmented it will turn orange on you if you don't balance out the colors. Hope this helps anybody who has given up on MAC foundations.


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a good tip and not just for MAC makeup or foundations, but blushes, shadows, etc.. I'm an MA and I try to tell people sometimes that if they have alot of pink in their skin to counteract it with a peachy tone blush or the like or vice versa and alot of times it balances their skin tone correctly. it works well if they are very cool or very warm especially. Even if they are like "ew I can't wear pink" or whatever it doesn't mean you can't you just have to find the right one. If you are warm toned then maybe you wouldn't do bubble gum pink but a pink with a hint of brown or gold just to balance you a bit. Alot of you I'm sure do this and don't even realize it or are so experienced you already know, but for any makeup newbies it's a good trick


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 4, 2006)

My MA took it a step further. She told me that everyone is either warm or cool (for the most part) I'm cool. So she told me the bets thing would be to do a cool foundation, warm concealor, and cool powder. She also said that concealer should be considerably lighter than the other products. For example I wear NC35 Matte Foundation, NW20 Concealer, and then NC35 Studio Fix. I love when you get to learn new tricks!!

<3


----------



## Stina (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_She also said that concealer should be considerably lighter than the other products. 
<3_

 
I have a hard time matching foundation to my skintone because most are too light or too dark, but i was also told not to use a concealer that was too light because it would be like highlighting problem areas such as blemishes. I was then told to use a concealer that is closest to my skintone. 
Blemishes are usually darker than your skintone, so it would make sense to use a lighter concealer as you said? Was I misled all this time? =(
I apologize for my rambling confusion!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Feb 5, 2006)

ah..so maybe this is why my face looks red lol! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stina* 
_I have a hard time matching foundation to my skintone because most are too light or too dark, but i was also told not to use a concealer that was too light because it would be like highlighting problem areas such as blemishes. I was then told to use a concealer that is closest to my skintone. 
Blemishes are usually darker than your skintone, so it would make sense to use a lighter concealer as you said? Was I misled all this time? =(
I apologize for my rambling confusion!_

 
In my professional experience, and I don't work for MAC so I can't speak for their concealers, but in any comapny I have worked with I find that most people go too light on concealer and that sometimes if you go a touch darker it (not like 2 shades darker but maybe a half a shade or a shade) makes a huge difference, because like you said blemishes and circles are usually darker than the rest of your face. Sometimes if you put too light a concealer on dark circles they tend to get a greyish ashy tone and it just looks worse. Lighter colors bring things out and highlight them and you want imperfections to recede. Then for your powder use one that matches your skin tone and it will all even out.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 5, 2006)

Hmm..i'm one of those people that Studio Fix and other coloured MAC powders go orange on (things like Studio Tech are fine though) but i don't think this tip would work on me, i am NC43/C40 and if i used something from the NW range then it wouldn't look right even if it changed abit..well that's what i'm thinking?
Anyway i've been upset about it turning orange on me forever as i love Studio Fix but today i didn't use a moisturiser and spritzd Fix+ all over face instead and used much more Prep and Prime skin than usual and Studio Fix didn't turn orange on me and is still looking good after a few hours! Hopefully this is a technique that will work for me all the time, all my other makeup looks better with Studio Fix on.


----------



## Insomiac (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm C35 in Studio Fix considering my golden/olive tones and the yellow tone of this shade matches me well. For concealer, I use the NW. They didn't have NW30 when I went to buy it and I was stuck between NW25 and NW35. Since my blemishes are darker than my skintone, I stuck with NW35 because I was afraid the lighter the concealer was, it would accentuate my blemishes more.

NW35 is tad orange on me so I mix it with my NC35 Select Cover-Up concealer. Wa-la, I get a perfect shade. It may seem weird mixing them two, but once I do, I get a perfect shade.


----------



## spendtoomuch (Feb 6, 2006)

This is the exact trouble I am having. I am using N1 and N2 in Face and Body and NW20 in the concealer and I like to powder studio fix on top, but the colours aren't working for me.  NW20 and N4 were way too pink.  I now purchased the NC20 and I think it still tend to go pinky orange on me.  I don't know if N3 would be the next to try or if it would be too light and pink also.  I heard it was less pink than N4.  According to your post though I should stick with the NC20 even though it isn't perfect.  I am at a loss.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stina* 
_I have a hard time matching foundation to my skintone because most are too light or too dark, but i was also told not to use a concealer that was too light because it would be like highlighting problem areas such as blemishes. I was then told to use a concealer that is closest to my skintone. 
Blemishes are usually darker than your skintone, so it would make sense to use a lighter concealer as you said? Was I misled all this time? =(
I apologize for my rambling confusion!_

 
The MA told me to use light b/c it counteracts the dark in the blemishes. I know not everyone is a fan of that technique though. But since I have been using it I get compliments on how "clear" my skin is. If only they could see it before I put makeup on! Lol. I'm not saying its for everyone, its just what works for me. Believe me, I was like, 'you want to go how light on the concealer?' but i couldnt believe how the final result looked!


----------



## Stina (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_ In my professional experience, and I don't work for MAC so I can't speak for their concealers, but in any comapny I have worked with I find that most people go too light on concealer and that sometimes if you go a touch darker it (not like 2 shades darker but maybe a half a shade or a shade) makes a huge difference, because like you said blemishes and circles are usually darker than the rest of your face. Sometimes if you put too light a concealer on dark circles they tend to get a greyish ashy tone and it just looks worse. Lighter colors bring things out and highlight them and you want imperfections to recede. Then for your powder use one that matches your skin tone and it will all even out._

 

That clears a lot up....Thank you! =)


----------



## Stina (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_The MA told me to use light b/c it counteracts the dark in the blemishes. I know not everyone is a fan of that technique though. But since I have been using it I get compliments on how "clear" my skin is. If only they could see it before I put makeup on! Lol. I'm not saying its for everyone, its just what works for me. Believe me, I was like, 'you want to go how light on the concealer?' but i couldnt believe how the final result looked!_

 
*L* I'm all for trial and error because that seems to be unavoidable for me but I will definitely try all these tips.
Thank you!


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, not everyone's the same so if a lighter one works for you go for it, that's why makeup's so fun to work with, there really are no "rules"!!


----------

